# Konturen weichzeichnen



## massel (24. Oktober 2007)

Nabend,

ich habe ein Bild mit ziemlich rauhen Linien die sehr abgehackt aussehen und möchte das gern weicher zeichnen. Damit das Bild an sich aber nicht überall weich wird (wie mit entsprechenden Filtern zu machen) suche ich nun nach der möglichkeit das mit nem Pinselwerkzeug o.ä. zu machen. Kann mir da jemand helfen wie das geht oder obs bessere Methoden gibt?


----------



## Alexander Groß (24. Oktober 2007)

Mit dem Weichzeichnerwerkzeug. Tastenkürzel "R"


Alex

Nachtrag: Bild duplizieren unter Kopie per Filter weichzeichnen bis die gewünschten Effekte an den Linien erreicht sind.

Auf dem oberen Bild eine Ebenenmaske erstellen und auf dieser Maske mit schwarz/weiß die untere Ebene durchscheinen lassen oder nicht.


----------



## massel (25. Oktober 2007)

ok, das hat gehilft .

aber jetzt habe ich nochmal nen anderes Problemchen. ich habe nun die Ausenkanten meines Bildes scharf und in einer Farbe und schön abgerundet. Wenn ich jetzt aber weitere Ebenen dazu nehme, bspw. Schrift, formatiere diese mit Schlagschatten und speichere dann in Web-Grafiken um (PNG8) sieht die Schrift toll aus, die Grafik bekommt dann aber "Fransen". Der Hintergrund ist transparent, trotz Allem macht er kleine weiße Umrandungen (Flecke) an der Grafik. Das sieht dann bei nem weißen HG gut aus, aber das Bild wird auf eine andere Grafik gelegt (Auf der Seite) und wenn man nun die Fransen da hat siehts total käse aus.

Mache ich beim Export etwas falsch, wo liegt der Fehler und wie kann ich das beheben?

Ich würde auch gern der Grafik selbst nen Schatten verpassen, wird beim Export aber eher nen Rahmen als nen Schatten. 


mfg
massel


----------



## Zinken (26. Oktober 2007)

Die weißen Flecke in den halbtransparenten Bereichen entstehen durch eine falsche Einstellung.
Wenn Du 'Für Web speichern' benutzt, gibt es ein Pulldown-Menü für die Transparenz, in dem jetzt höchstwahrscheinlich 'Kein Transparenz-Dither' steht.
Stell das zB. auf 'Diffusions-Transparenz-Dither' und die Flecke sollten verschwinden.


----------

